# Indiana 2011-12



## DuraBird02 (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, I did not see a similar thread for good old indiana so here it is.

I am from the Lafayette area and there is actually snow in the extended forecast!!!!

If anyone needs a "back-up" or reinforcement type driver let me know. I work a full-time job, but when we get hit really bad with snow, I am usually plowing. If you want someone you can count on when it gets bad out there let me know! Thanks and let's hope for a snowy 2012!!!! :redbounce:bluebounc:waving:


----------



## DuraBird02 (Oct 26, 2011)

Disregard this thread...


----------



## cjoverma (Jan 19, 2009)

Who said it was gonna snow? I'm in lafayette area and haven't heard ne thing til maybe in january


----------



## DuraBird02 (Oct 26, 2011)

When i posted those comments on 12/16, there were 3 days on the extended forecast that said snow. Now, it is rain.


----------

